# BikeSource Stores



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone had any experiences at BikeSource, Good or bad, and be willing to share?


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

My good friend helps run the shop in Littleton or Highlands Ranch. Great bunch of guys. I have heard nothing but good things. Nice selection of bikes.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words. Introduce yourself, if you like, next time you are in.


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

It would be better if they stop raiding the stores by opening up new stores and taking all the good people to the new store. 
There are a couple good people left in H.R.

Seriously, some of those new people need some serious training yet. Hopefully they will stick around and learn from the best...right Bob?


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

Hopefully I'm one of the good ones


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

I've bought 3 bikes there over the years. Bike Source has always had good people working for them. Hans at the HR store is one of my favorite people in cycling. Their shop work has always been good, albeit not cheap.

The bad part is that they've basically become a Specialized-only store now. As such, I no longer feel like I'm getting candid advice when looking at things ("A Spec. BG saddle would be *perfect* for you"). The result is that I don't end up going there a whole lot anymore. But, in fairness, that is the way the industry has been going with manufacturers looking for retailers who only sell their stuff.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Steve is a great mechanic at the HR store and can ride a bike like no other. Check out the store and give them a chance. Bikes are cool.


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

Bob29er said:



> Hopefully I'm one of the good ones


Absolutely. 

They are a passionate group of people. They are definitely doing it right with opening up two stores in the past few years. I tell people all the time to give them a change and stop in. The inventory is big and always seems to have everything you need. If they do not have it, they have always been willing to special order it for me and more than happy to do it. I have been in other places a while back and they do not want to deal with special orders. They would just rather try and sell you what they have in stock.


----------

